# Test/deca cycle



## ZECH (Dec 5, 2011)

Currently running a AP test/deca cycle. First time using Deca. Six weeks in right now. My elbows always have killed me, but they really feel good now and I am able to put the weights to it I did several years ago. I think I'm going to like it. I'm only up 6-7 lbs, but strength is up about 12-15%. Gonna pyramid my dosage. currently I am running 750 test to 400 deca. Gonna go up to 1g test and keep deca at 400. Then about 4-6 weeks off then back to test and tren! Should be fun!


----------



## TGB1987 (Dec 5, 2011)

Sounds great I just ran a similar cycle with AP Test Cyp and BD Deca.  I only ran 600mgs of cyp with 300mgs of Deca but had great gains in strength.  I gained nearly 22 lbs in 12 wks and have been off for 8 wks and only lost 4 lbs.  I am setting up for another run now.  I got some Bayer Sust that I am planning on using this time 750mgs/wk.  I will stay posted on this cycle Zech.  I think you will love it.  The Deca really helped my strenght.  I was shoulder pressing 130lbs for 10 and didn't have the sickening pain after the workout lol.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 5, 2011)

Nice! looking forward to your results!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 5, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Sounds great I just ran a similar cycle with AP Test Cyp and BD Deca.  I only ran 600mgs of cyp with 300mgs of Deca but had great gains in strength.  I gained nearly 22 lbs in 12 wks and have been off for 8 wks and only lost 4 lbs.  I am setting up for another run now.  I got some Bayer Sust that I am planning on using this time 750mgs/wk.  I will stay posted on this cycle Zech.  I think you will love it.  The Deca really helped my strenght.  I was shoulder pressing 130lbs for 10 and didn't have the sickening pain after the workout lol.



Man my shoulders always killed me too the day after!


----------



## Hell (Dec 5, 2011)

NPP did the same for my shoulder...Works fucking wonders!!  Even now, 150mg of deca keeps my shoulder feeling like new!!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice to hear you have great results with gear from my shop.


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 6, 2011)

Iv heard researching with tb-500 and igf-1 is great for pain.


----------



## malfeasance (Dec 6, 2011)

ZECH said:


> Currently running a AP test/deca cycle. First time using Deca. Six weeks in right now. My elbows always have killed me, but they really feel good now and I am able to put the weights to it I did several years ago. I think I'm going to like it. I'm only up 6-7 lbs, but strength is up about 12-15%. Gonna pyramid my dosage. currently I am running 750 test to 400 deca. Gonna go up to 1g test and keep deca at 400. Then about 4-6 weeks off then back to test and tren! Should be fun!


 600 test, 300 deca, and all my joint pain went away.  Started at 191 pounds, and I am 213 now, basically as lean as when I started.  Oh, I did 3 weeks of D-bol from weeks 3 to 6.  12 weeks of Deca, 14 of test.


----------



## malfeasance (Dec 6, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Nice to hear you have great results with gear from my shop.


 Mine was Ap


----------



## Crank (Dec 6, 2011)

i had to run 600 decca to help w joints. i think its my sweet spot. but took some experimenting.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 6, 2011)

Crank said:


> i had to run 600 decca to help w joints. i think its my sweet spot. but took some experimenting.



Wow. How many mg of test did you run?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 6, 2011)

I have some AP NPP in amps and I'm thinking of transitioning to it the last 4 weeks so I get the deca to clear faster while I'm running a few weeks of test and getting ready for a quick pct. Anyone had good luck or tried that?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 6, 2011)

100mg NPP EOD too much?


----------



## Crank (Dec 6, 2011)

a gram of T a week. 

and nice stock


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 6, 2011)

ZECH said:


> 100mg NPP EOD too much?



I use 100mg ED of NPP, I know many who do well at 100mg EOD, you should be fine.



Crank said:


> a gram of T a week.



Same here, 1gr of test EW.



/V


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 6, 2011)

A lot of guys like NPP for end of cycle.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 6, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> A lot of guys like NPP for end of cycle.



I like NPP up front, than switch to tren ace at the end.  Works lovely for me!!



/V


----------



## ZECH (Dec 6, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> I use 100mg ED of NPP, I know many who do well at 100mg EOD, you should be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Vic.


----------



## TGB1987 (Dec 6, 2011)

ZECH said:


> I have some AP NPP in amps and I'm thinking of transitioning to it the last 4 weeks so I get the deca to clear faster while I'm running a few weeks of test and getting ready for a quick pct. Anyone had good luck or tried that?


 
Great idea.   I used NPP and Dianabol as a kickstart to the deca and test on my last cycle to get the Nandrolone in my system quick.  Worked great.  Using it at the end is a good idea too as well as what Vic Suggested.


----------



## chucky1 (Dec 6, 2011)

ZECH said:


> Currently running a AP test/deca cycle. First time using Deca. Six weeks in right now. My elbows always have killed me, but they really feel good now and I am able to put the weights to it I did several years ago. I think I'm going to like it. I'm only up 6-7 lbs, but strength is up about 12-15%. Gonna pyramid my dosage. currently I am running 750 test to 400 deca. Gonna go up to 1g test and keep deca at 400. Then about 4-6 weeks off then back to test and tren! Should be fun!



I ran this same exact cycle same dosages with killer results, just want to watch that prolactin buddy, I got deca dick 8 weeks in and that SUCKS!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 7, 2011)

what about some masteron for end of cycle?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2011)

Im gonna do a cutting cycle starting in feb or so


----------



## Jockstudfl10 (Dec 7, 2011)

deca is a healing agent...glad your elbows are better...


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 8, 2011)

yeah,deca really help !


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2011)

quick update......Everything is great. Gaining strength and I am actually leaning out. Gonna have to up the calories. Been running a little test prop with this and I think that is doing it. I like the results though. It is gonna be hard to stop.


----------



## TGB1987 (Dec 14, 2011)

It really makes you want to run the cycle extra long when the Deca is fully kicked in and you feel like you are bullet proof lol.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 14, 2011)

thanks for update info


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2011)

Actually today in the gym, stamina was great. I wish I could lift like this all the time.


----------



## vannesb (Dec 15, 2011)

ZECH said:


> 100mg NPP EOD too much?



Perfect


----------



## Hardydad (Nov 14, 2012)

Your dosage should be higher than they are atleast 400mg deca and  500mg test atleast as far as when you should feel something 3 weeks and  you should be ripping shit apart. Me a like 1,000 to 1,200mg a week of  test and 600mg of deca when I take it. Remember these are long esters,  takes a lot longer to feel, unlike prop or susp, feel those in 2 days  after pin.


----------



## Hardydad (Nov 14, 2012)

Hardydad said:


> Your dosage should be higher than they are atleast 400mg deca and  500mg test atleast as far as when you should feel something 3 weeks and  you should be ripping shit apart. Me a like 1,000 to 1,200mg a week of  test and 600mg of deca when I take it. Remember these are long esters,  takes a lot longer to feel, unlike prop or susp, feel those in 2 days  after pin.


Thanks much


----------

